# Monday Madness vs. Credits Booking



## DaveNV (Feb 17, 2018)

Trying to understand the Monday Madness option. These are cash-only bookings, right?   Is there a time limit on how far in advance a Monday Madness booking can be done?  Since Monday Madness bookings include the housekeeping fee, if I'm short on available credits, this seems like a nice feature.  Are there other tricks or tips about it I should know?

Real-world example:  I have three days booked for October at WM San Francisco.  3300 credits plus a HK token.  At 8 cents a credit, it's $264 including HK. I have an abundance of credits right now, so I won't change things, but if I chose the Monday Madness deal, I could go that way, and cancel the current credits booking?

Dave


----------



## DAman (Feb 17, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Trying to understand the Monday Madness option. These are cash-only bookings, right?   Is there a time limit on how far in advance a Monday Madness booking can be done?  Since Monday Madness bookings include the housekeeping fee, if I'm short on available credits, this seems like a nice feature.  Are there other tricks or tips about it I should know?
> 
> Real-world example:  I have three days booked for October at WM San Francisco.  3300 credits plus a HK token.  At 8 cents a credit, it's $264 including HK. I have an abundance of credits right now, so I won't change things, but if I chose the Monday Madness deal, I could go that way, and cancel the current credits booking?
> 
> Dave


They are cash only bookings.
There is an 11 month in advance booking window.  Seven day maximum-and you must meet all booking requirements on the minimum(i.e. if you are making a reservation at 11 months you will have to book 7 nights).
You can have up to 6 MM reservations.
$65 a night minimum.

In your real life example-you could, until the close of business tomorrow, book available time as MM at WM SF and then cancel your current credits booking(you would do it that way because you cannot cancel and immediately rebook).


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 17, 2018)

DAman said:


> They are cash only bookings.
> There is an 11 month in advance booking window.  Seven day maximum-and you must meet all booking requirements on the minimum(i.e. if you are making a reservation at 11 months you will have to book 7 nights).
> You can have up to 6 MM reservations.
> $65 a night minimum.
> ...



Thanks.  I read more closely after posting, and saw the 11-month window limit.  The rest is as I thought it was.  Seems like I'm catching on.   Still waiting to book my first "6:00AM 13-months out to-the-day" thing for next year.  

Dave


----------



## jrogersok (Mar 5, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Real-world example:  I have three days booked for October at WM San Francisco.  3300 credits plus a HK token.  At 8 cents a credit, it's $264 including HK. I have an abundance of credits right now, so I won't change things, but if I chose the Monday Madness deal, I could go that way, and cancel the current credits booking?
> 
> Dave


Yes you can cancel the current credits usage up to 30 days ahead of arrival date when booked out this far.  I often make a booking with credits (we have a smaller account) and then if a Monday Madness comes up I often switch over to it, especially now that WM is charging housekeeping fees that are getting a bit rediculous; in the Monday Madness the HS fees are included so I save my one HK token I get a year for my longest rental and then try to use Monday Madness or Bonus time for my other stays.


----------

